# Ashihara and Enshin



## Mark77 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everybody,
could you please tell me the difference between Ashihara and Enshin karate? 
Does anyboby practise one of these style?
Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark77 said:


> Hello everybody,
> could you please tell me the difference between Ashihara and Enshin karate?
> Does anyboby practise one of these style?
> Thanks


 
Enshin came from Ashihara, when Ninomiya Sensei broke away.  In a nutshell, both systems are going to be quite similar, but Enshin will incorporate more of the "softer" techniques than Ashihara does.  

Ninomiya Sensei had a good bit of Judo training, and it's not surprising to see that he infused more of those techniques into the original Kyokushin / Ashihara training.


----------



## Mark77 (Aug 26, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Enshin came from Ashihara, when Ninomiya Sensei broke away.  In a nutshell, both systems are going to be quite similar, but Enshin will incorporate more of the "softer" techniques than Ashihara does.
> 
> Ninomiya Sensei had a good bit of Judo training, and it's not surprising to see that he infused more of those techniques into the original Kyokushin / Ashihara training.



Thanks!


----------



## MilkManX (Sep 17, 2009)

Osu!

The main difference is in the adding of one sided modified Judo throws.

Other than that the strategy of the Sabaki system is very similar.


----------

